# Nikon collection (Again)



## Nikon photographer (Jun 4, 2022)

Many years ago I had a good collection of Nikon manual focus bodies, lenses, speedlights and motor drives, and decided to sell everything after going over to Auto focus cameras, something I still regret to this day.

A few months ago I started a collection of manual bodies, and a few AF cameras, and seem to be adding to it regularly....


----------



## Nikon photographer (Jun 4, 2022)

Everything is mint or unused and boxed, I do have a few cameras that get used, a Nikon F-601 and F-801


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 4, 2022)

Nice collection!

Nikon F3 was my favorite film camera. 
I keep a FM2n around to have a fully manual film camera. I sold a lot of the AIS off too, but kept some. Still have 20/2.8, 35/1.4, 180/2.8edif.  Been thinking of adding a 50mm 1.4 and 105 2.5 back.

(I also still have 28 3.5PC that seems like the odd duckling to sell. I had the rare 85/1.8AI I should have kept because it was so compact and good. I like it better than my famous 85/1.4AIS which was amazing.)


----------



## cgw (Jun 4, 2022)

You might enjoy these videos of a great camera store:


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I miss my F2 with 55mm. It got stolen during a break in at a house I was renting.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 5, 2022)

I only have three Nikons in my collection. An F2 Photomic with three lenses, an S3 (rangefinder, like new) with two lenses and a microscope/medical body. Getting reacquainted with BW film on the F2.


----------



## Nikon photographer (Jun 5, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> I only have three Nikons in my collection. An F2 Photomic with three lenses, an S3 (rangefinder, like new) with two lenses and a microscope/medical body. Getting reacquainted with BW film on the F2.


Years ago I had a very nice F2 Photomic that was my work camera, along with a Nikkormat FT2 as a backup body, not that it was ever needed.

A few weeks ago I popped in to Grays of Westminster, their second hand department is full of some very nice stuff,including a very nice F2 Photomic, how I talked myself out of maxing my credit card, i don't know, although I did buy the 18-140 Z lens for my Z50.


----------



## Nikon photographer (Jul 4, 2022)

Another one added to the collection


----------



## Nikon photographer (Sep 22, 2022)

Found this in a camera store in Toyko, even though it didn't come with the instructions or any other paperwork, but it's been a while trying to find one in this condition, I couldn't let it go.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2022)

Here is a link to its manual in pdf format:



			https://www.cameramanuals.org/nikon_pdf/nikon_f-801s_af.pdf


----------



## Nikon photographer (Dec 7, 2022)

Oh dear,I did it again, I never actually thought about collecting Nikon digital cameras, but I came across this D1H,which had only been used to test it, still boxed, so it followed me home.


----------



## wobe (Dec 7, 2022)

Unusual find I imagine in such unused condition, prehaps unsurprisingly reminds me a lot of my F5!


----------



## Nikon photographer (Dec 8, 2022)

wobe said:


> Unusual find I imagine in such unused condition, prehaps unsurprisingly reminds me a lot of my F5!


Well The Nikon D1 was based around the  F5


----------



## Nikon photographer (Dec 18, 2022)

Although not in the unused and boxed D1H I found earlier in the year, I got offered this for 1.8% of its original released price, how could I refuse.....


----------



## Nikon photographer (Jan 8, 2023)

I managed to find a F-801s, which is totally unused, just couldn't refuse buying it.


----------



## cgw (Jan 8, 2023)

The 801s/8008s is a sweet camera--a proto F90x/N90s. Have two and use them for street shooting with manual 50/2 lenses. Big, bright VF, AA-power and spot meter. Dirt cheap in near-mint shape a decade ago. Nice find!


----------



## mjcmt (Jan 8, 2023)

Nikon Photographer, I'm waiting for you to post a mint all black F2AS someday.


----------



## Nikon photographer (Monday at 5:20 AM)

mjcmt said:


> Nikon Photographer, I'm waiting for you to post a mint all black F2AS someday.


Don't tempt me, I'm off to Grays of Westminster on Wednesday, of course I'll be looking at there second hand department, I was eyeing up a nice F2 Photomic last time I was there.


----------



## mjcmt (Friday at 7:10 AM)

Nikon photographer said:


> Don't tempt me, I'm off to Grays of Westminster on Wednesday, of course I'll be looking at there second hand department, I was eyeing up a nice F2 Photomic last time I was there.


I had a Nikon F2 as my first camera and drooled at the AS version at that time. Some say it was Nikon's best made SLR.


----------

